
3D online platform for finding new apartment - topazas
https://www.onmap.lt
======
topazas
Hi,

our startup created platform for searching new apartments in Vilnius/Europe.
It works like global 3D map with indoor maps for apartments.

Any feedback would be nice. Thank You.

~~~
brudgers
When I land on the page, interaction is blocked by a popup in a language I do
not understand. I could click on the hyperlinks, but I don't know what I am
agreeing to.

I am not suggesting that using English for the web site is a good idea. I am
suggesting that if English is not used, remove the blocks to playing round
with the site so that people can give you feedback.

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Good luck.

~~~
topazas
Thank You for guidelines. In popup there is simple site usage information, so
there's no need to be worried.

